
The Amber Computer VDU Project [pdf] - classichasclass
http://worldphaco.com/uploads/THE_AMBER_COMPUTER_VDU_PROJECT.pdf
======
ChuckMcM
Pretty nice case design. This particular monitor also came in green for
purists like me :-).

------
ncmncm
Could somebody please offer some background on why this was posted? Is this a
retrocomputing project, or an original account of a project undertaken when
these things were current?

Thanks.

